# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My first post..



## Nocturnus (Oct 19, 2004)

My first post here, so I might as well post my tank setup..

My Tank.

I've already rearranged some of my plants. DIY co2 and the stand is a DIY project also. Next in line is to build a bubble counter for the co2 setup.


----------



## Nocturnus (Oct 19, 2004)

My first post here, so I might as well post my tank setup..

My Tank.

I've already rearranged some of my plants. DIY co2 and the stand is a DIY project also. Next in line is to build a bubble counter for the co2 setup.


----------



## Detour2003 (Oct 13, 2004)

Looks nice...I really like the Cabomba caroliniana.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree with Detour2003, your Cabomba caroliniana looks really good. Nice tank.


----------

